# 8w Blast w/ tren,test,slin,ghrp/grf



## Supplements (Jun 24, 2018)

This is the current plan, but open for changes and recommendations! Cycle will not start until august.

*General info:*
87kg with estimated fat% of 8
30 years old with 13 years of training experience
Have done a few cycles before, but it?s been almost 6 years since a major one.
Currently on TRT with 250mg Omnadren E10D
First cycle since becoming an medical doctor!*

8-week plan*
*Daily routine*

0900 - 100mcg GHRP-2 + GRF 1-29
0930 - Pre-workout: Dextrose / BCAA / Caffeine / Taurine / Insulin
0945 - During workout: Dextrose / BCAA
1100 - Post-workout: Propranolol / Enalapril / Hydrochlorothiazide / Amlodipine
1100 - Breakfast 
1400 - 100mcg GHRP-2 + GRF 1-29
1430 - Lunch 
1730 - 100mcg GHRP-2 + GRF 1-29
1800 - Dinner
2100 - 100mcg GHRP-2 + GRF 1-29 
2130 - Evening food
2300 - Bedtime

*Weekly routine*

100mg Tren Ace EOD (UG grade)
250mg Omnadren E5D (Pharmacy grade)

*Food&supplement plan*

_PWO_ - 200mg caffeine, 10mg taurine, 10iu insulin, 50g dextrose / 5g BCAA 
DWO - 50g dextrose / 5g BCAA 
_PWO_ - 12,5mg propranolol (Non-specific beta blocker), 5mg enalapril (ACE-inhibitor), 25mg hydrochlorothiazide (Convoluted tubule diuretic), 5mg amlodipine (Dihydropyridine calcium-channel blocker) All are low dosed BP lowering drugs with different MOA in order to maintain a low and good blood pressure, but also to prevent cardiac remodeling, renal damage and preserving peripheral vasodilation. 


_Breakfast_ - (Approx 700-1000 kcal)

_Lunch_ - (Approx 700-1000 kcal)

_Dinner_ - (Approx 700-1000 kcal)

_Evening_ _snack_ - (Approx 500-700 kcal) 

*Total kcal: 3084-3900 kcal*

_Calorie goal estimation:_
                            Non training days           : 3000-3500
                            Training days                  : 3500-4000

_Protein goal estimation: _
                            Non training days           : 150g
                            Training days                  : 200-250g

*Workout plan:*

Day 1: Chest, back, abs
Day 2: Legs, arms, shoulders, abs
Day 3: Chest, back, abs
Day 4: Legs, arms, shoulders, abs
Day 5: Chest, back, abs
Day 6: Legs, arms, shoulders, abs
Day 7(8): Off

*Blood work plan and parameters: *
1 month before cycle
1 month in cycle
1 month after cycle

_Parameters:_
P-HDL
P-LDL
P-Creatinine
P-ASAT
P-ALAT
B-EVF (If this goes over 50 I will do phlebotomy)



Monitoring BP manually with stethoscope and cuff once a day.


*After cycle plan:*

250mg Omnadren E10D
300mg EQ E10D


----------



## DrDiesel (Jun 26, 2018)

You're using more blood pressure meds than steroids. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Supplements (Jun 27, 2018)

You can't used one BP medication without having some sort of compensatory response from the body which leads to either reflex tachycardia or water retention. That's why using different compounds with different MOA is better than a higher dose of a single drug.


----------

